# pretty cool fishing under a bridge somewhere between Key West and Chica Boca



## surfmom (Nov 3, 2012)

Yellow Jacks and Porgies


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

Way to go, Surfmom !!!


----------



## SloppyTilapia (Oct 4, 2013)

Nice catch. Weather must be good, too?


----------



## ncdead (Jun 16, 2015)

Very cool....love the keys. White porgies are about as good as fish get when it comes to the table.


----------



## surfmom (Nov 3, 2012)

the weather was superb! What an adventure we had lol! So that day we were supposed to be going on a boat trip snorkeling kayake etc but the boat had engine troubles we rescheduled for 2 days later. We decide to hit the bait shop got live shrimp and a couple of rigs. were told to the Trumann annex was a good place to fish. I ask can we park there/( we have a bait bucket of water and really cant be walking miles) They told us yes so off we go. Well WHAT A FREEKEN MADHOUSE of people! cars all over people all over driving was impossible the only place available to park wanted $30 for 6 hours. So Hubby by this time is really stressing so I said get on 1 North lets get the hell off this island Im sure we can find a bridge somewhere, so off we went. after about 8 miles of driving we pull in to a local resturant and i ran in and asked where is a good place to fish? Well we lucked out happens that the waitress (go girl power) was a fisher and told us how to get to a quiet place that was never crowded. We caught those fish within the first 60 minutes, heck I didnt even have time to eat my lunch! anyway an awesome day fishing. We are def buying a camper and will be back!


----------



## lawless (Nov 17, 2012)

Good time. Wife and I going to do the camper thing too..
But that's 6 yrs and counting. ..
Keep sending the pics...


----------

